# Tagless t-shirts



## skynana (Aug 13, 2008)

I just started my own t shirt business and looking to find the best place to get tagless and plain polo shirts. I will imprint my own tags on them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you will be printing your own labels, you don't want to buy "tagless" tees. A tagless tee will already have the label printed on, and it would be difficult to print over that label.

You want to either buy regular tagged shirts and remove the tag. Or, even easier, buy removable tag shirts. Several companies make these including Alstyle Apparel - one of the largest manufacturers of blank t-shirts, Anvil, etc.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html

Do a search here on wholesalers. They will all carry what you need, including polos. If you don't have your reseller license yet, you can also try this post http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t37991.html


----------



## skynana (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------

